# Good Pinarello Dealers



## Lulu9 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello, I will be traveling to Arizona in February for a training camp, and I'm thinking of having a new bike shipped to me there so I can ride it and take it back to Canada with me.

I've seen the 2008 Pinarello F5 and it looks like a great deal. I have access to good discounts on Felt and Cannondale bikes, but I can't get the F5 out of my mind, I love the way it looks (the nude carbon model, of course.) Besides that, the heritage is solid and I hear great things about this bike. 

Can anyone tip me off on good US Pinallo dealers that will ship the bike to Tuscon? It's imperative that the bike get there by late February, or I'll have no bike to train on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

see if competitive cyclist can help you, they are usually pretty quick and they sell Pinarellos, depending on your situation maybe you could use their demo service as well.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*+1 on Competitive Cyclist*

I agree with the prior post on at least looking at Competitive Cyclist. I have had really good customer service from them. I had a great experience demoing a Pinarello Paris through them, and regret not purchasing it from them. Unfortunately, it does not look like they have the FP5 in their demo fleet. Good luck - sounds like a fun way to try out a new bike.


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Have you considered getting the Pinarello directly from a Tucson shop? I just got a new Pinarello Prince w/SRAM Red in Tucson and love it. If you go this route call Arizona Cyclist 520.615.757, the shop and people are very knowledgeable and great to work with.

…are you doing the Carmichael Training? If so, I would like to know what you think. Good luck.


----------



## Lulu9 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info... once I saw that I could buy there for the same prices as online, I did decide to phone the local shops. Arizona Cyclist does look great, but I ended up talking to Jeff at Miles Ahead who was really helpful and has a history with our team coach. I put my order in for a FP5 - can't wait to get down there!

The camp is put on by my race team, Mazurcoaching.com, but you don't have to be a member to attend. I'll report back with the new bike/camp review later!


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to hear I could help and that you got things worked out. Now for the hard part, waiting for the your new toy.... you are going to love it!


----------



## ecloebl (Jun 16, 2008)

Lulu9 said:


> Thanks for the info... once I saw that I could buy there for the same prices as online, I did decide to phone the local shops. Arizona Cyclist does look great, but I ended up talking to Jeff at Miles Ahead who was really helpful and has a history with our team coach. I put my order in for a FP5 - can't wait to get down there!
> 
> The camp is put on by my race team, Mazurcoaching.com, but you don't have to be a member to attend. I'll report back with the new bike/camp review later!


I saw your bike at Miles Ahead. Very Nice!


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Lulu9 said:


> Hello, I will be traveling to Arizona in February for a training camp, and I'm thinking of having a new bike shipped to me there so I can ride it and take it back to Canada with me.
> 
> I've seen the 2008 Pinarello F5 and it looks like a great deal. I have access to good discounts on Felt and Cannondale bikes, but I can't get the F5 out of my mind, I love the way it looks (the nude carbon model, of course.) Besides that, the heritage is solid and I hear great things about this bike.
> 
> Can anyone tip me off on good US Pinallo dealers that will ship the bike to Tuscon? It's imperative that the bike get there by late February, or I'll have no bike to train on!



I would check out GloryCycles.com I've personally bough 4 Pinarello's from them and all of the orders went better than planned. I have nothing bad to say about them (and no, I don't work for them).


----------

